# Vinegar Eels!!! Free!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a LOT of vinegar eels that I need to get rid of. Since I'm not going to be breeding any time soon I want them out of my cupboards.

So here's what I'm gonna do...

1 sandwhich sized bag full of VE FREE!! Just pay shipping. Shipping will be $5.

VE are great first fry foods and extremely easy to keep and last forever.

First 2-3 people to send me a PM and send me a paypal will get them. I can ship out as early as Thursday.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. I have 3 people getting VE. I'll see how much I have left (if any) once I fill those bags and update this thread.

I also have lots of Malaysian Trumpet snails that I want to get rid of. If you want me to send some with your culture just let me know or if you're not getting a culture but would like some for your spawn tank let me know. Shipping for just the snails should be like $3, no DOA policy but I'll throw in a LOT of snails just in case one or two die.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll see about snails.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm interested in the MTS but not the VE. =] I sent you a Pm. =]


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks like I'll have more VE to get rid of so give me a shout if you need some.

If your having doubts let me tell you a little about these VE.

When I got them I put them in a 1 gallon pickle jar with vinegar, water, and 1 apple cut into quarters. I put the jar in a cabinet.

While I was actively breeding I would take VE out to feed and replace the water and vinegar. For the past 4 months the VE have just been sitting under my sink. I haven't done anything with them and they're multiplying like CRAZY. Unlike all other small fry foods that require lots of attention VE are really a set it up and leave it food. 

I actually had a bag of VE that was supposed to get sent out but got returned in the mail (after being lost for a month) and the VE in that were alive too.. even without air for such a long time.


So... anyways.. great strain.. great first food.... great price! Get them while they last.



As for the snails. PM me if you want some and I'll try to dig some up.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I agree with 1fish2fish...such a great fry food and SOOO easy! Love em!


----------

